# List of mobiles reviewed



## blueshift (Jan 21, 2007)

The following is a list of mobiles reviewed by the members here.
*If you feel your review has been left out, then please post the link to your review here or just PM me.

[color=#1213488]*Sony Ericsson*[/color]

Sony Ericsson P910i
*www.topmobile.org/photos/205x268/sony-ericsson-p910i-1.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12606
Review date:13-07-2005

SE K850
*i13.tinypic.com/86tn90n.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78079
Review date: 12-01-2008

Sony Ericsson K790i
*www.mobilebulgaria.com/uploads/mobiles/2006/01/pic_3_1023.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47679
Review date:27-01-2007


Sony Ericsson K750i
*www.mobiles-actus.com/photos/telephone/205x268/sony-ericsson-k750i-2.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11711
Review date:22-06-2005


Sony Ericsson W550i
*www.first-handyshop.de/handy/Sony-Ericsson/w550i/sony-Ericsson-w550i-1.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18628
Review date:13-11-2005

Sony Ericsson W550i
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25569
Review date:17-03-2006


Sony Ericsson W800i
*www.first-handyshop.de/handy/Sony-Ericsson/W800i/w800i-1.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21792
Review date:08-01-2006


Sony Ericsson W700i
*www.first-handyshop.de/handy/Sony-Ericsson/W700i/sony-ericsson-w700i-4.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33201
Review date:02-08-2006


----------



## blueshift (Jan 21, 2007)

*continued...*

[color=#1213488]*Nokia*[/color]

Nokia 3220
*www.first-handyshop.de/handy/Nokia/3220/nokia-3220-1.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11743
Review date:23-06-2005


NOKIA 6260
*www.dynamoo.com/moobiles/images/nokia/nokia-6260-swivelling.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4633
Review date:13-01-2005


Nokia 6230
*www.nokia.fi/img/products/6230/proddet.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4758
Review date:16-01-2005


Nokia 3230
*www.first-handyshop.de/handy/Nokia/3230/nokia-3230-1.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12897
Review date:19-07-2005


Nokia N92
*www.cellphonenews.net/_press_public_global_phone_n_92_07_n92_low-tm.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22034
Review date:13-01-2006


NOKIA 9500
*www.dynamoo.com/moobiles/images/nokia/nokia-9500-open.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4550
Review date:11-01-2005

NOKIA 5700 XPRESS MUSIC

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76189
Review Date: 20-12-2007


Nokia N70
*www.t-mobile.sk/c1/telefony/medium/nokia_n70.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25576
Review date:17-03-2006


Nokia N72
*www.ictblog.it/uploads/nokia-n72.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33091
Review date:01-08-2006


Nokia N73
*www.tecnozoom.it/immagini/1/145351/nokia-n73-1m.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33603
Review date:08-08-2006

Nokia N95 8GB
*www.mobilewhack.com/nokia-n95-8gb-model.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73045
Review date: 12-11-2007


Nokia 1100
*www.nokia.lt/images/support/phones/1100.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40669
Review date:08-11-2006


Nokia 6255 CDMA
*imagem.buscape.com.br/thumbs/ensopado/77/190x190_33729_1.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13174
Review date:26-07-2005


----------



## blueshift (Jan 21, 2007)

*continued...*

[color=#1213488]*Motorola*[/color]

Motorola E398
*nokia.novymobil.cz/cnt/phn/motorola-E398-f-7808ad95d2.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6606
Review date:08-03-2005


Motorola Ming A1200
*news.softpedia.com/images/news2/Motorola-A1200-Smartphone-Becomes-MING-2.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40356
Review date:05-11-2006




[color=#1213488]*LG*[/color]

LG M4410
*mobile.qs.kiev.ua/images/mobiles/lg/M4410.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16822
Review date:12-10-2005


LG C2500
*mobile.qs.kiev.ua/images/mobiles/lg/C2500.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=196813&postcount=2
Review date:29-01-2006




[color=#1213488]*Others*[/color]

Sendo X Smartphone
*www.welectronics.com/gsm/SENDO%20X.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11908
Review date:27-06-2005


Samsung D500
*xataka.com/es/archivos/images/samsung%20d500%202.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7819
Review date:03-04-2005




*Sites worth mentioning for reviews.*
*www.gsmarena.com/
*www.univercell.in/
*mobile.softpedia.com/
*www.mobile-review.com/index-en.shtml
*www.phoneyworld.com/
*www.mobiledia.com/


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 21, 2007)

Good Work! 

I'm sticking and closing this thread. Incase there's any new review, let me know. I'll update this thread!


----------

